# Patchnotes 2.3.2 deutsch



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2007)

*Allgemeines* 

[*]/zeittest (auch /timetest) ist ein Befehl, der ausgeführt werden kann, um Informationen über die Spielleistung zu erhalten. /zeittest 0 schaltet den Befehl ab. Wird der Befehl verwendet, werden das nächste Mal, wenn der Spieler einen Flugmeister zum Reisen nutzt, bestimmte Statistiken gemessen und am Ende des Fluges dargestellt. Alle Wettereffekte und Spawns sind während des Tests abgeschaltet.
[*]Von kritischen Treffern ausgelöste Effekte: Viele Fähigkeiten und Talente wurden in 2.3.0 geändert, damit diese auch durch einen kritischen Treffer ausgelöst werden, während der davon profitierende Spieler sitzt.
[*]Questgeber mit einem blauen Fragezeichen werden nicht mehr auf der Minikarte angezeigt.
[*]Bewegt man den Mauszeiger über einen NSC, für den man eine Quest abgeschlossen hat, wird nun ein Fragezeichen anstatt eines Ausrufezeichens angezeigt.
[*]Die Bankeinstellungen für den Rang 'Gildenmeister' einer Gilde sind nun ausgegraut. Ein Gildenmeister hat stets vollen Zugriff auf seine Gildenbank und das kann nicht verändert werden.
[*]Eine Option: 'Entnehmen - Nur Reparatur' wurde den Gildenbankoptionen hinzugefügt. Ist diese Option für einen Gildenrang eingestellt, können Spieler dieses Ranges nicht direkt Geld aus der Gildenbank entnehmen, können jedoch den täglich bereitgestellten Betrag für Reparaturen nutzen.
[*]Spieler stehen nun automatisch auf, wenn sie angegriffen werden, selbst wenn der Angriff sie verfehlt.
[*]Verkäufer und NSCs, welche sich an Bord der Boote und Zeppeline befanden, sind nun auch wieder dort vorzufinden.
[*]Um die Netzwerklatenz zu verringern, wurde der Nagle-Algorithmus deaktiviert.
 *Druiden* 

[*]Blühendes Leben: Wenn dieser Spruch erneut gewirkt wird, wird die Wirkungskraft des neuen 'Blühendes Leben'-Effektes übernommen, anstatt die Wirkungskraft des bestehenden beizubehalten.
[*]'Verheeren': Der Schadensmultiplikator dieser Fähigkeit wurde von 350% auf 385% erhöht.
 *Jäger* 

[*]'Arkaner Schuss': Ränge 1-5 verursachen wieder auf Angriffskraft basierenden Bonusschaden.
[*]Der Effekt von 'Aspekt der Viper' wurde erhöht.
[*]'Eiskältefalle' ist nicht länger auf ein einzelnes Ziel beschränkt.
[*]Der Stufenanstieg von Begleitern wurde beschleunigt.
 *Magier* 

[*]'Kälteeinbruch' (Frost): Abklingzeit reduziert. Der Zauber ist im Talentbaum jetzt an der Position von 'Eisblock'. Diese Fähigkeit wird nicht länger die Abklingzeit von 'Feuerzauberschutz' zurücksetzen.
[*]'Manaedelstein herbeizaubern': Der Spielraum der Manawiederherstellung wurde wesentlich verringert, (Rang 5 – Smaragd) stellt nun 2340 bis 2460 Mana wieder her und hat drei Aufladungen.
[*]'Eisblock' (Frost) ist nun beim Lehrer für alle Magier ab Stufe 30 erhältlich.
[*]'Eisige Adern' (NEUES Frosttalent) verringert die Zauberzeit von allen Zaubern um 20% und erhöht die Chance, dass Kälteeffekte das Ziel einfrieren um 10%. Hält 20 Sekunden lang an. 3 Minuten Abklingzeit. Der Zauber ist im Talentbaum jetzt an der Position von 'Kälteeinbruch'.
 *Paladine* 

[*]'Kreuzfahrerstoß' (Vergeltung) verursacht nun 110% Waffenschaden und erhält keinen Bonus durch Zauberschaden mehr.
[*]'Zorn der Gerechtigkeit': Das Wirken dieses Zaubers kostet nicht länger das Zweifache des aufgeführten Manas.
[*]'Geweihtes Richturteil' (Vergeltung) stellt nun 80% statt wie bisher 50% der Manakosten des Siegels wieder her.
 *Schurken* 

[*]'Hinterhalt': Der Schadensmultiplikator dieser Fähigkeit wurde von 250% auf 275% erhöht.
[*]'Von der Schippe springen': Wenn mehrere Angriffe gleichzeitig treffen, wird nun der Schaden aller Treffer nach dem Angriff, der 'Von der Schippe springen' auslöste, wie beabsichtigt um 90% vermindert werden. Das Kampflog wird jedoch weiterhin den vollen erhaltenen Schaden anzeigen.
[*]'Blutsturz': Die Aufladungen von Rang 4 dieser Fähigkeit werden nicht mehr von nicht-körperlichen Angriffen und Zaubern aufgebraucht.
[*]'Blutsturz'-Waffenschaden von 125% auf 110% reduziert, die Wirkung des ausgelösten Schwächungszaubers wurde jedoch erhöht.
[*]'Blutsturz': Diese Fähigkeit verursacht jetzt korrekt zusätzlichen Schaden, wenn der dazugehörige Schwächungszauber schon gewirkt wurde.
[*]'Vorbereitung' setzt jetzt die Abklingzeit von 'Schattenschritt' zurück. Die Abklingzeit von 'Adrenalinrausch' wird nun nicht mehr zurückgesetzt.
[*]'Schattenschritt' erhöht jetzt die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit 3 Sekunden lang um 70%.
[*]'Finstere Berufung' erhöht jetzt zusätzlich den prozentualen Schadensbonus von 'Blutsturz' und 'Meucheln' um 2/4/6/8/10%.
 *Schamanen* 

[*]'Blitzschlagschild': Manakosten wurden verringert.
[*]'Wasserschild' stellt nun unabhängig von seinen verbleibenden Ladungen regelmäßig Mana wieder her. Die Dauer wurde auf 10 Minuten erhöht.
 *Hexenmeister* 

[*]Die vom Hexenmeister abgezogene Gesundheit nach der Nutzung von 'Lebenslinie' bleibt nun bei allen Nutzungen gleich.
 *Krieger* 

[*]'Trotz': Die von dieser Fähigkeit verliehene Waffenkunde wird nun in allen Haltungen korrekt funktionieren.
[*]Krieger verlieren keine Wut mehr, wenn sie ein Makro zum Wechseln in eine Haltung benutzen, in der sie bereits sind.
 *Berufe* 

[*]Kochen
Golddorntee wurde irrtümlich von den meisten Spielern, die das Rezept hatten, verlernt. Das Rezept wurde wieder aktiviert und kann nun erneut von Henry Stern im Hügel der Klingenhauer kostenlos erlernt werden.
[*]Verzauberkunst
'Schild - Abhärtung' benötigt nun eine runenverzierte Teufelseisenrute anstatt einer runenverzierten Adamantitrute.
[*]Lederverarbeitung
Die Reichweite von Lederverarbeitungs-Trommeln wurde auf 40 Meter erhöht. Trommeln der Panik bleiben unverändert bei 8 Metern.
 
 *Gegenstände* 

[*]Amaniamulett des Hexendoktors: Ein Schreibfehler im Tooltipp wurde behoben.
[*]Ruhestein: Die Zauberzeit dieses Gegenstandes wird ab sofort nicht mehr durch die Zaubertempowertung beeinflusst.
[*]Verhexter Schrumpfkopf: Diesem Gegenstand wurde eine gemeinsame Abklingzeit von 20 Sekunden mit ähnlichen Schmuckstücken hinzugefügt.
[*]Eisiger Hauch: Der ausgelöste Effekt dieser Verzauberung verursacht nun wie beabsichtigt eine Nahkampf- und Bewegungsverlangsamung.
[*]Götze des versteckten Mondes: Dieser Gegenstand hat nach dem Auslösen nun eine Abklingzeit von 30 Sekunden.
[*]Götze des Terrors: Der von diesem Gegenstand ausgelöste Beweglichkeits-Stärkungszauber überschreibt nicht länger andere Beweglichkeits-Stärkungszauber.
[*]Der Munitionsbeutel aus Netherschuppen ist nicht mehr einzigartig.
[*]Der Köcher aus Knotenhautleder ist nicht mehr einzigartig.
[*]Der Zauberfoliant des rachsüchtigen Gladiators ist ab sofort bei Händlern verfügbar.
 *Dungeons und Schlachtzüge* 

[*]Echsenkessel - Dampfkammer (heroisch)
Mit Robogenieur Dampfhammers Zugangskonsole der Hauptkammer kann nicht mehr interagiert werden, bis Robogenieur Dampfhammer getötet wurde.
[*]Festung der Stürme - Das Auge
Die Anzahl der Blutelfen, die Prinz Kael'thas' Raum bewachen, wurde reduziert.
[*]Zul'Aman
Die Fähigkeit 'Anstürmen' der Krieger der Amani'shi hat nun eine Mindestreichweite.
Der Nahkampfgeschwindigkeitsbonus von Halazzis 'Raserei' wurde auf 100% reduziert.
Drachenfalken in Zul'Aman können nun gehäutet werden. Das gilt nicht für Drachenfalken, die keinen Loot haben.
 
 *Quests* 

[*]Schergrat: Spieler, welche die Bombardierungsquests auf den Plateaus des Schergrats annehmen, verursachen dadurch nicht mehr, dass andere Spieler in der Region aufstehen.
 *Benutzerinterface* 

[*]Es gibt nun eine Option, um das Blinken des Bildschirmrandes auszuschalten, wenn der Spieler Schaden erhält, während sich ein Menü im Vollbildmodus befindet.
[*]Spieler können wieder Stapel verkaufen, indem sie sie auf das Händlerfenster ziehen.
[*]Der Bereitschaftscheck (/bereitschaftscheck) wurde um eine optische Anzeige des Status von jedem Gruppen-/Schlachtzugsmitglied erweitert. Dies wird im Gruppeninterface, Schlachtzugsinterface und dem ausgezogenen Schlachtzugsinterface angezeigt. Spieler werden mit einem Haken versehen, wenn sie bereit sind, einem Fragezeichen, wenn sie nicht geantwortet haben, und einem roten X, wenn sie nicht bereit oder AFK sind.
[*]Man kann Schlachtzugsmitglieder auf der Minikarte nun als dunkelblaue Punkte sehen, zusätzlich zu den Gruppenmitgliedern, die weiterhin als hellblaue Punkte dargestellt werden.
[*]Während das Petitionsfenster geöffnet ist, kann man nun Namen durch Umschalt-Linksklick zu der Petition hinzufügen.
[*]Probleme mit dem Festhängen von /sequenzwirken (auch /castsequence) wurden behoben.
[*]/wirken (auch /cast) löst Zauber erneut aus, es sei denn, der Name ist am Anfang mit einem Ausrufezeichen versehen, z.B. /sequenzwirken Zuverlässiger Schuss, !Automatischer Schuss
 *Bugfixes* 

[*]Spieler können jetzt bis zu fünf Papierflugmaschinen besitzen, die stapelbar sind.
[*]Ein Fehler, der "Zauber/Fähigkeit ist noch nicht bereit"-Nachricht, bei schnellem Klicken zu Zauberbeginn wurde behoben.
[*]Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, bei dem das Bewegen des Mauszeigers über ein Rezept in der Gildenbank einen Verbindungsabbruch hervorrief.
[*]Die Gnomenuniversalfernbedienung funktioniert nun korrekt mit der Teufelskanone.
[*]Das Entfernen eines USB-Headsets ruft keine Probleme mehr mit dem Aktionsmenü des Sprachchats hervor.
[*]Aufziehraketenbots greifen sich in Shattrath nicht gegenseitig an.
[*]Channeländerungen nach dem Betreten und Verlassen von Instanzen werden im Chatlog nun korrekt angezeigt.
[*]Das Entfernen und erneute Anschließen von Kopfhörern oder Lautsprechern, während WoW läuft, schaltet nicht mehr alle Sounds in WoW ab.
[*]Gibt der ursprüngliche Besitzer eines selbst erstellten Channels die Leitung ab, zeigt sein Optionsmenü nicht mehr an, dass er Moderatorenrechte besitzt.
[*]Der erste selbst erstellte Gildenrang wird nun korrekt im Dropdown-Menü des Gildenoptionsfensters angezeigt.
[*]Strg-Klick auf einen Gegenstand, der ein Rezept lehrt, stellt nun den hergestellten Gegenstand an eurem Charakter im Anprobefenster dar.
[*]Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, durch den nicht alle Aufladungen eines Feldreparaturbots genutzt werden konnten.
[*]Kreaturen, die Spieler zufällig mit Gruppenkontrollfähigkeiten wie Furcht, Bezauberung oder Schlaf belegen, wählen nun richtigerweise ein zufälliges, anwählbares Ziel aus, anstatt einfach nur das in nächster Nähe befindliche anwählbare Ziel.
[*]Die verschiedenen fliegenden Besen der Schlotternächte haben nun eine korrekte Haltbarkeit von 14 Tagen Echtzeit (anstatt Spielzeit).
[*]Süßes Saures hat nun eine korrekte Haltbarkeit von 24 Stunden Echtzeit (anstatt Spielzeit).
 *Lokalisierung* 

[*]Der 'Bergsilberweisling' wurde überarbeitet und heißt nunmehr 'Bergsilbersalbei'.
[*]Ein Giftreagenz für Schurken, 'Pein der Maid', wurde in 'Jungfernleid' umbenannt.
[*]Die Astronomen der Blutelfen sind auf ihren magischen Berufszweig zurückgekehrt und heißen nun 'Astromanten'. Entsprechend wurden auch die 'Beinkleider des Astromanten' angepasst.
[*]'Verformtes Fleisch' von Kreaturen der Scherbenwelt wurde in 'Phasenverschobenes Fleisch' umbenannt. Möge euch der Doppelwarper wohl bekommen

 *Stand: 09.01.2008*


----------



## Fire bone (1. Dezember 2007)

hi,
weiß jemand wann der patch rauskommt??
Wenn es schon so ein thread gibt, dann tut's mir leid. 
mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. Dezember 2007)

Hm...bin mal gespannt, wie viele Flames wegen dem Eisblock kommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luzi-kun (1. Dezember 2007)

Eine Frage: Verkürtzt Eisige Adern die Kanalisierungszeit von Arkanen Geschossenen, also so wie die Spell Haste Wertung oder nicht?


----------



## Dulkarash (1. Dezember 2007)

> Hm...bin mal gespannt, wie viele Flames wegen dem Eisblock kommen werden. biggrin.gif



dafür gibts doch was neues

instant pyro und dann eisblock YEAH ! xD


----------



## Soramac (1. Dezember 2007)

Hmm... das habe Ich auch gepostet die Patchnotes auf deutsch, aber naja und ZAM wo bleibt Community-Watch
auf Buffed.de  ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (1. Dezember 2007)

Vorab danke für die Patchnotes. Begespannt wie sich das auswirkt mit der Neuheit das man sich als Mage Eisblock nun einfach holen kann beim Lehrer.

PSatch 2.3.2 ist doch uncool 2.4 das wird intressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Backi1412 (1. Dezember 2007)

General
 * Von kritischen Treffern ausgelöste Effekte: Viele Fähigkeiten und Talente wurden in 2.3.0 geändert, damit diese auch durch einen kritischen Treffer ausgelöst werden, während der davon profitierende Spieler sitzt.

Druiden
* Blühendes Leben: Wenn dieser Spruch erneut gewirkt wird, wird die Wirkungskraft des neuen 'Blühendes Leben'-Effektes übernommen, anstatt die Wirkungskraft des bestehenden beizubehalten.

Magier
 * 'Manaedelstein herbeizaubern': Der Spielraum der Manawiederherstellung wurde wesentlich verringert, (Rang 5 – Smaragd) stellt nun 2340 bis 2460 Mana wieder her und hat drei Aufladungen. 
 'Eisige Adern' (NEUES Frosttalent) verringert die Zauberzeit von allen Zaubern um 20% und erhöht die Chance, dass Frosteffekte das Ziel einfrieren um *10%*. Hält 20 Sekunden lang an. 3 Minuten Abklingzeit. Der Zauber ist im Talentbaum jetzt an der Position von 'Kälteeinbruch'.

Schurken
 * 'Blutsturz'-Waffenschaden von 125% auf 110% reduziert, die Wirkung des ausgelösten Schwächungszaubers wurde jedoch erhöht.
* 'Schattenschritt' verleiht nun 1 Kombopunkt. 

Schamanen
* 'Erdschild' (Wiederherstellung): Manakosten wurden verringert *und hat nun eine Abklingzeit von 30 Sekunden. *

Gegenstände
 * Verhexter Schrumpfkopf: Diesem Gegenstand wurde eine gemeinsame Abklingzeit von 20 Sekunden mit ähnlichen Schmuckstücken hinzugefügt. 

Bugfixes
 * Papierflugmaschinen sind jetzt bis zu fünffach stapelbar. 
 * Kreaturen, die Spieler zufällig mit Gruppenkontrollfähigkeiten wie Furcht, Bezauberung oder Schlaf belegen, werden nun richtigerweise ein zufälliges, anwählbares Ziel auswählen, anstatt einfach nur das in nächster Nähe befindliche anwählbare Ziel.
* Die verschiedenen fliegenden Besen der Schlotternächte haben nun eine korrekte Haltbarkeit von 14 Tagen Echtzeit (anstatt Spielzeit).
* Süßes Saures hat nun seine korrekte Haltbarkeit von 24 Stunden Echtzeit (anstatt Spielzeit). 

Neue bzw veränderte sachen


----------



## Pumajäger (1. Dezember 2007)

wird auch korrigiert dass man die Hunterfähigkeit Salve wieder sieht die ist nähmlich ein wenig buggy!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alendria (1. Dezember 2007)

Das wird ein großer Tag für alle Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murk (2. Dezember 2007)

Alendria schrieb:


> Das wird ein großer Tag für alle Magier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ansichtsache - das der käfig für alle da ist ist gegenüber den frostmages unfair. und das neue talent ist auch ein schuss in den ofen denn es hat einen cooldown. wenn dann solltes dieses für die icemage immer aktiv und verfügbar sein.

und das man sich im käfig nicht reggen kann ist immer noch ein großer nachteil !


----------



## odv (2. Dezember 2007)

hm naja ich weiß nich so recht warum alle rum mowln, da alle magier den eisblock bekommen. war doch bei CoS  bei den schurken genauso und nu regt sich keiner mehr auf. also was solls.

und abgesehen davon, feuer specc is im bg/arena nich so das ware für nen magier da man nur geringe schutz möglichkeiten hat, und CC leidet auch stark darunter. frost ist einfach bester pvp specc,und da man ja bisher im frost specc sowieso den iceblock hatte/hat versteh ich das geflame nicht. 

naja meine meinung.

zu dem neuen talent. mal sehn wie es sich spielt damit im raid/pvp aber denke es wird sicher recht nett sein. 

und die managem veränderung wurde auch langsam mal zeit.!


----------



## Muahdib (2. Dezember 2007)

@ ODV ....

Naja ich denke mal schon das die Mageänderung gravierend ist wird sich aber in der Arena zeigen . 

Man überlege einfach mal 5 vs 5   2 Mages auf einen Heiler / Caster mit 2x 5000-8000er Instapyro aua wer geht da nicht hops ?

Denke mal so wird eine eher Arkan / Feuer Skillung derb Schaden austeilen . CC ist mit Eis sicher immer noch besser aber 1 Toter Gegner macht das CC auch so besser .


----------



## Faky (2. Dezember 2007)

schön schön, nur ist für Priester GARNIX dabei ... nice


----------



## Schamll (2. Dezember 2007)

nice danke für die patchnotes


----------



## Soulii (2. Dezember 2007)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Naja ich denke mal schon das die Mageänderung gravierend ist wird sich aber in der Arena zeigen .
> Man überlege einfach mal 5 vs 5   2 Mages auf einen Heiler / Caster mit 2x 5000-8000er Instapyro aua wer geht da nicht hops ?
> Denke mal so wird eine eher Arkan / Feuer Skillung derb Schaden austeilen . CC ist mit Eis sicher immer noch besser aber 1 Toter Gegner macht das CC auch so besser .




hm.. und was  hat das mit den patchnotes zu tun ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
desweiteren frisst im 5on5 niemand nen 8k pyroinstant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ganzuschweigen von den priestern mit 17k life und 250+ abhärtung *hust*


naja eisblock , irgendwie nur sinnvoll fürs pvp
und eisige adern, wäre mal interessant obs mit heldentum stackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wäre mal richtig schick mit arkaner macht und 2 gestackten trinkets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkon84 (2. Dezember 2007)

Backi1412 schrieb:


> Druiden
> * Blühendes Leben: Wenn dieser Spruch erneut gewirkt wird, wird die Wirkungskraft des neuen 'Blühendes Leben'-Effektes übernommen, anstatt die Wirkungskraft des bestehenden beizubehalten.



Das ist ein scherz oder?


----------



## Safirith (2. Dezember 2007)

so wie ich das sehe bleibt der bug, der mich persönlich ärgert erhalten:

seit dem neuen patch kann ich nicht mehr gedankensicht auf gruppenmitglieder anwenden (egal ob sie neben mir stehen oder irgendwo auf dem kontinent sind). es wird mir angezeigt ich habe kein ziel ausgewählt...


----------



## Supersnooper (2. Dezember 2007)

Na toll und der Bug mit den Gaswolken die die Ingi's abbauen könnten wird wohl nicht behoben mit dem Patch. (Gibt zur Zeit keine Wolken mehr weil Sie nach einmaligen abbauen nicht wieder spawnen^^)


----------



## Thundergod (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi, wisst ihr wie IMBA der Eisblock in ner Ini sein kann???
Zb sethekhallen letzter boss, du wirst gesheept, er portet sich nicht weit - du kommst nimmer weck, auch wenn gesheept bist eisblock, und 0 dam kassiert^^
kommst aus jeder verwandlung raus,  und heiliges feuer von der maid bekommst auch weck :-)
Mfg Thunder


----------



## Al_Capone (2. Dezember 2007)

also als frost mage sollte man net flammen das neue talent is ja wohl so krank 20% schneller casten und 25 % changs den gener fest zu frieren was wieder durch skill mehr krit bringt


----------



## Geronimus (2. Dezember 2007)

ich will endlich ne falle die den gegner am boden fest hällt und ich drauflos ballern kann...sowas wie wurzeln^^


----------



## Edeka (2. Dezember 2007)

Also das finde ich ja jetzt doch kacke ,dass Schurken jetzt ihren hemobuff generft kriegen.
An Kriegern hat man auch so nicht genug Schaden gemacht !
Also warum nerfen?
Und das shadowstep nen Kombopunkt gewährt ist auch nicht der hit... aber egal was weiß ich schon ;O


----------



## Môrticielle (2. Dezember 2007)

Faky schrieb:


> schön schön, nur ist für Priester GARNIX dabei ... nice


Warum glaubt eigentlich jedes Kiddie, daß auch seine Klasse unbedingt was "dazu bekommen" muß, wenn bei einer anderen Klasse was geändert wird?


----------



## bl00dstream (2. Dezember 2007)

viel nerviger hingegen finde ich, dass alle klassen weider nur in Hinsicht auf PvP verändert wurden... fast alle skilländerungen werden/wurden gemacht weil sie im PvP zu schlecht/zu gut waren.....


----------



## Alendria (2. Dezember 2007)

Schon was zum Erscheinungstermin bekannt?


----------



## Grimmrog (3. Dezember 2007)

@ geronimus, skill die einfacngen chance bei deinen fallen.


----------



## MADoxxsieben (3. Dezember 2007)

*Mighty Mighty Mighty ! * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne eisfalle die mehrere mobs festfriert is mal ne feine sache.
Kann ich mir sehr gut in ner Ini vorstellen.
Der Eisblock vom Mage ist aber au net zu verachten.
Hoffentlich kommt der Patch bald auch wenn ich´s schade
find das sie einige Pet Bug´s nicht aufführen.


----------



## A.ntiker (3. Dezember 2007)

> Schamanen
> 
> * 'Erdschild' (Wiederherstellung): Manakosten wurden verringert.
> * 'Blitzschlagschild': Manakosten wurden verringert.
> * 'Wasserschild' stellt nun unabhägig von seinen verbleibenden Ladungen regelmäßig Mana wieder her. Dauer auf 10 Minuten erhöht.



Das Wasserschild wird wohl 50 Mana/5 Sec wieder herstellen. 

Sprich jede Minute 600 Mana. Genau wie jetzt auch nur das die neue Version das Mana über die Zeit hinweg herstellt. Ich finde es ziehmlich nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich schon drauf^^ Keine Manaprobs mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odis74 (3. Dezember 2007)

Man oh man,

die sollen es endlich lassen die Klassen derart zu überarbeiten. Irgendwo soll es doch noch ne herausforderung sein wie man seinen Char richtig zum Einsatz bringt. Durch die ewigen veränderungen wird das langsam alles viel zu einfach. Super Sache. Alle sind IMBA und wir können nach Kara zum Farmen gehen. 
In dem letzten Patch sind viele Klassen einfach zu stark geworden. Die sollen sowas lassen und für die Spieler lieber die neuen Gebiete mit neuen herausforderungen fertig stellen. 
Ok einige Inis könnten ein wenig einfacher werden, das mag sein. Aber der größte Humbug den Blizzard sich erlaubt hat war die anforderungen für heroische Instanzen herunter zu setzen. 
Hurra ich bin wohlwollend, hab ein blaues Rüstungsteil und nun kann ich in die Sethekk heroisch. Aber bitte nur Randoms.
Was macht Blizzard da??????

Ich habe den Eindruck das sich Blizzard nur noch mit Arena und PVP auseinander setzt. Die Inis sind ja nur als vorstuffe für PVP gedacht. Prima....
Es mag nicht jeder PVP.....

Also Blizzard lasst das gebastelle an den Klassen und seht zu das die Erweiterung fertig wird......



Gruß Demi......


----------



## CharlySteven (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds blöd das nur eismage neue (veränderte) Attacken bekommen hat.... naja das die blauen fragezeichen auf der minimap nicht mehr angezeigt werden is auch doff aber sonst störts mich nicht^^


----------



## Greenleave (3. Dezember 2007)

MADoxxsieben schrieb:


> *Mighty Mighty Mighty ! *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das hast du wohl falsch verstanden, sie machen nur den letzten Patch rückgängig, wo sie eingebaut haben, dass wenn ein ziel in der falle ist, und man ne neue legt, und da ein anderer mob drüberläuft, dann der zuerstgefallte rauskommt. Das wird jetzt zurückgeändert.


----------



## MADoxxsieben (3. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> [/list]      *Jäger*
> 
> [*]'Arkaner Schuss': Ränge 1-5 werden wieder auf Angriffskraft basierenden Bonusschaden verursachen.
> [*]'Aspekt der Viper'-Effekt wurde erhöht.
> ...



Ähm da steht aber ist nicht länger auf ein einzelnes Ziel beschränkt.
Das heißt doch dann das es auf mehrere Ziele wirkt !?
Ansonsten müsste doch was da stehn von "Eiskältefalle ist nun wieder auf ein Ziel beschränkt".


----------



## Greenleave (3. Dezember 2007)

MADoxxsieben schrieb:


> Ähm da steht aber ist nicht länger auf ein einzelnes Ziel beschränkt.
> Das heißt doch dann das es auf mehrere Ziele wirkt !?
> Ansonsten müsste doch was da stehn von "Eiskältefalle ist nun wieder auf ein Ziel beschränkt".



Ja, das heisst, dass mehr als 1 Ziel drinn sein kann, aber nur wenn du mehr als 1 Falle gelegt hast, zb in dem du eine legst, und dann wartest, bis cd ready ist, dann pullst, und sobald der erste drinn ist, die zweite legst und einen weiteren mob in diese hineinziehst.

mit 2.3.0 haben sie gemacht, dass dann der erste instant wieder rauskommt, was vor allem dann blöd ist, wenn der tank meint, er müsse mit den mobs über die zweite eisfalle laufen, die bestimmt ist, um den einen mob zu chaintrappen


----------



## Nadrox (3. Dezember 2007)

Die Patchnotes sind nicht mehr aktuell!

Das ist von mmo-champion.com
Mages

    * Cold Snap (Frost) cooldown reduced from 10 to 8 minutes. It is now in the Ice Block position in the talent tree. This ability will no longer reset the cooldown on Fire Ward.
    * (1) Conjure Mana Gem mana restore variance substantially reduced,(Rank 5 – Emerald) now restores 2340 to 2460 mana and has three charges.
    * Ice Block (Frost) is now available on the trainer to all mages at level 30.
    * (1) Icy Veins (NEW Frost Talent) decreases casting time of all spells by 20% and increases the chance your chilling effects will freeze the target by 10%. Lasts 20 sec. 3 min cooldown. It is now in the Cold Snap position in the talent tree.


Das Manasteinchen bringt effektiv trotz der Veringerung der "Maximalen" im schnitt 2400 Mana.
So war es bei 1800-3000 auch.
Der Effekt, der Ziele einfrieren lässt beträgt jetzt zusammen mit diesem Talent 25%, wenn es vorher im Frosttree schon mit 15% geskillt wurde.

MfG
Nadrox


----------



## Mage_Nathrezim (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich weis gar net warum alle wegen des Eisblocks heulen. Ich spiele selber nenn Mage auf Feuer. Gut es mag vielleicht in der ein oder anderen Ini helfen kurz bevor man umfällt. Aber im PVP??? Ich sehe da keinen vorteil, ausser das man den Gegner nervt indem man den Kampf in die länge zieht. Wenn ich als Mage fast down bin hilft der Block auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Dalmus (3. Dezember 2007)

Mage_Nathrezim schrieb:


> Aber im PVP??? Ich sehe da keinen vorteil, ausser das man den Gegner nervt indem man den Kampf in die länge zieht. Wenn ich als Mage fast down bin hilft der Block auch nicht mehr weiter.


Stimmt. Sämtliche DoTs entfernen auf einen Schlag? Wer baucht das schon?
Die Zeit in der Zorn des Wildtiers läuft und man das Jägerpet nicht frosten kann überbrücken? Wer braucht's?
Etwas Zeit schinden, damit man noch einen Heal bekommt, oder ein Hot ein paar mal Ticken kann? Humbug.
Eisblock ist im PvP wirklich überbewertet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nay (3. Dezember 2007)

Edeka schrieb:


> Also das finde ich ja jetzt doch kacke ,dass Schurken jetzt ihren hemobuff generft kriegen.
> An Kriegern hat man auch so nicht genug Schaden gemacht !
> Also warum nerfen?
> Und das shadowstep nen Kombopunkt gewährt ist auch nicht der hit... aber egal was weiß ich schon ;O



und wieder einer falsch gelesen. der instantschaden wird weniger, der effekt höher. Müsste also am ende gleichviel oder gar mehr schaden machen.


----------



## Darkevil0904 (3. Dezember 2007)

Backi1412 schrieb:


> Druiden
> * Blühendes Leben: Wenn dieser Spruch erneut gewirkt wird, wird die Wirkungskraft des neuen 'Blühendes Leben'-Effektes übernommen, anstatt die Wirkungskraft des bestehenden beizubehalten.



Ich checke das nicht... kann mir wer erklären was das heißt und wo die Veränderung gegenüber vorher ist?

danke, peace


----------



## kaisun (4. Dezember 2007)

Eisblock?

Scheissegal!!!

Massenbannung und fertig....


----------



## Gruftlord (4. Dezember 2007)

Darkevil0904 schrieb:


> Ich checke das nicht... kann mir wer erklären was das heißt und wo die Veränderung gegenüber vorher ist?
> 
> danke, peace



Ganz einfach: Blühendes Leben stackt ja 3 mal. Angenommen du hast schon Aufladungen auf dem Ziel, benutzt dann einen Schmuck der deine Heilung erhöht und zauberst dann nochmal drauf, hat der Zauber danach den +heal Bonus den Du durch den Schmuck bekommen hast. Wenn der Schmuck ausgelaufen ist und zu zauberst weiter, fällt die Heilung wieder aufs Normalmaß.


----------



## BlutundEisen (4. Dezember 2007)

Nay schrieb:


> und wieder einer falsch gelesen. der instantschaden wird weniger, der effekt höher. Müsste also am ende gleichviel oder gar mehr schaden machen.



Falsch, sie müssten den Buff auf mehr als 60 erhöhen damit man gleichen Schaden macht, denke kaum daß es so gravierend kommen wird, vlt. wird auf 40 erhöht, aber niemals so daß die 15% weniger Schaden ausgeglichen werden.
Eigentlich peinlich für Blizzard: 6 Wochen lang auf dem Testserver getestet, alle Schurken freuen sich, es gibt riesige Spreadsheets wo genau errechnet wird wieviel mehr Schaden man machen kann, und dann wirds nach 2 Wochen auf den Liveservern doch wieder generft. Hätten sie mal gleich nur 10% mehr Schaden gegeben hätten sich auch alle Schurken über den Buff gefreut, so isses einfach nur ne Riesenverarsche...


----------



## Darkevil0904 (4. Dezember 2007)

Gruftlord schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Blühendes Leben stackt ja 3 mal. Angenommen du hast schon Aufladungen auf dem Ziel, benutzt dann einen Schmuck der deine Heilung erhöht und zauberst dann nochmal drauf, hat der Zauber danach den +heal Bonus den Du durch den Schmuck bekommen hast. Wenn der Schmuck ausgelaufen ist und zu zauberst weiter, fällt die Heilung wieder aufs Normalmaß.



also ist es theoretisch gesehen ein nerf... aber praktisch gesehen eigentlich wayne o.O oder?


----------



## kNoWlEsS (4. Dezember 2007)

+110% waffenschaden auf cruisader strike!!!!!!!! das klingt nach 3k crits als meleepala (bei stoffies natürlich -.-)

ach jaa... waren das noch zeiten in denen der pally k dmg gemacht hat :l .... <<-- **extremaufpatchfreu**

vergeltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enemykiller (12. Dezember 2007)

Palas haben mal DMG gemacht? Hab ich was verpasst??


----------



## Legends (12. Dezember 2007)

Das wird ein Schlachtfest ...

Enemykiller, du wirst der erste sein der von einem Vergelter plattgemacht wird !


----------



## teh_jack (14. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finds eigentlich ein bisschen Schade das man den Eisblock jetzt beim Lehrer bekommt...
Bin selber Mage und war bis vor kurzem Frost. Da ich meist PvE mache ist
der Eisblock eigentlich ziemlich nützlich, wegen dem Aggro-Reset und die möglichkeit nochma einige mobs fernzuhalten. Im PvP finde ich, bringt der Eisblock gar nich mal soviel, außer vllt die andern ärgern.
Nja worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will, ist das ich denke, dass die Frostmages nun kaum noch gespielt werden, denn die Crits lassen sich mit feuer eigentl besser machn, slown kann man auch mit feuer Sillung und Eisbarriere lässt sich einiger maßen durchs Manaschild ersetzen. 
Finds halt einerseits traurig um die Frostmages und anderseits bringts als firscher firemage natürlich was^^


----------



## Bloodex (14. Dezember 2007)

Das mim Eisblock gefällt mir auch nicht so... aber auf das Neue Frosttalent freu ich mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jojobubble (16. Dezember 2007)

was soll " 'Eiskältefalle' ist nicht länger auf ein einzelnes Ziel beschränkt " heißen ??


----------



## o0Dawn0o (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi

ich hab auch ne Frage, wollt aber nich gleich nen neuen Thread erstellen...
Hab brav die Addons draufgehabt, Titan Panel, Inventarkram und so Sachen, leider funktioniert seit dem neuen Patch fast gar nichts mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Großer Nachteil daran ist, das zB mein Mauszeiger auf Gegenständen im Inventar nicht mal mehr *Name*,Eigenschaften, Wert und so anzeigt O.o   - is blöd wenn man die Questgegenstände nich verkaufen will ^^
Das ist so mit einer der Nachwirkungen....

Hat jemand mal nen Link zu ner Seite oder einen Tipp zur Problembehebung?
Liegts überhaupt am Addon??

Ich bedanke mich vielmals im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß
Corpse


----------



## Xandom (17. Dezember 2007)

Hmmm... mal so ne Frage am Rande.

Die Priester bekommen wieder nichts ab oder wie sehe ich das?


----------



## G@cko (17. Dezember 2007)

o0Dawn0o schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich hab auch ne Frage, wollt aber nich gleich nen neuen Thread erstellen...
> Hab brav die Addons draufgehabt, Titan Panel, Inventarkram und so Sachen, leider funktioniert seit dem neuen Patch fast gar nichts mehr davon
> ...




Hast du deine Addons denn auch wieder aktiviert ??  
Wenn ich jetzt nicht vollkommen falsch liege mußt du beim Charakterauswahlbildschirm einen Button für Addons haben !!!

Da einfach auf alle alten Addons übernehmen klicken.

Das sollte gehen


----------



## Soráx (17. Dezember 2007)

o0Dawn0o schrieb:


> Großer Nachteil daran ist, das zB mein Mauszeiger auf Gegenständen im Inventar nicht mal mehr *Name*,Eigenschaften, Wert und so anzeigt O.o   - is blöd wenn man die Questgegenstände nich verkaufen will




hi das liegt warscheinlich an einem alten monkeyquest. einfach unter addons im char menü dann deaktivieren (oder aktuelle version raufmachen) dann gehts wieder.
so wars bei mir zm.

mfg Soráx


----------



## o0Dawn0o (17. Dezember 2007)

ja ok versuch ich mal, aber mit den alten Addons aktivieren hats nich geklappt.-Da treten ja die Fehler auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Soráx = hast du nen Link zu der Neuen Version?

Danke Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Corpse


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (17. Dezember 2007)

das neue frosttalent für die Ice-Mages ist ganzschön imba ... da werden die mages diesesmal vllt netmehr immer so downgenuked wie vorher im pvp ;D


----------



## Erothar (18. Dezember 2007)

hat einer ne ahnung wann der voraussichtliche aufspieltermin des patches ist?
oder hab ich nur verpasst das gute stück zu laden xD


----------



## Soráx (18. Dezember 2007)

o0Dawn0o schrieb:


> @Soráx = hast du nen Link zu der Neuen Version?




versuchs ma mit http://wow.curse.com/downloads/details/3978/

mfg soráx


----------



## Schamll (18. Dezember 2007)

Murk schrieb:


> ansichtsache - das der käfig für alle da ist ist gegenüber den frostmages unfair. und das neue talent ist auch ein schuss in den ofen denn es hat einen cooldown. wenn dann solltes dieses für die icemage immer aktiv und verfügbar sein.
> 
> und das man sich im käfig nicht reggen kann ist immer noch ein großer nachteil !



wenn das frost talent immer verfügbar wäre das wäre viel zu imba wenn du mal überlegen würdest ich meine alle frostzauber haben ein 25% höhere chance das ziel einzufrieren das schon zu imba


----------



## Soráx (18. Dezember 2007)

überleg ma so. das talent hat ja auch ein effekt das die castzeit runtergesetzt wird. wenn man mal animmt das das instant gehen würde ( das neue talent) dann farm ich mir von den hero marken das tempowertungszeug zusammen aus sklaven hero das trinket was wenns proct auch noch tempo runtersetzt dann hab ich nur noch den globalcooldown von 1 sek wo die frostblitze spammen. das ist zu hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn mann das hat is das sehr n1 ;D

ich finde so wie das neue talent is ist es schon ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ampas (18. Dezember 2007)

richtig so, bestraft die schurken, die putzen uns shadowpriests viel zu schnell weg, bevor wir überhaupt anfangen können zu casten - ich meine hallo? 2 mal schattenmantel -> priester dots mal absolut nutzlos in der zeit und casten kann man auch nicht, weil schurken zu schnell zuschlagen und gift mit 60% casttime reduce haben, was priest nicht mal dispellen kann - von untoten schurken mal ganz abgesehen, da bringt nicht mal mehr psychischer schrei was um sie kurz abzuhalten vom perm angriff

am besten dolch schurken auch noch abschwächen, weil die uns stoffies noch schneller umhaun - das wäre ganz dickes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und mitn nächsten patch dann bitte noch schmerzunterdrückung für alle priests ab lvl 30 verfügbar machen! scheint ja so bei allen klassen langsam zu kommen, das ultis zum standart wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Dezember 2007)

Soráx schrieb:


> [...] dann hab ich nur noch den globalcooldown von 1 sek wo die frostblitze spammen.


[klugscheissmodus]Der GCD für Casts ist imho 1,5 Sekunden [/klugscheissmodus]
scnr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soráx (19. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Der GCD für Casts ist imho 1,5 Sekunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok dann halt 1,5 sek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber die castzeit vom frostblitz geht trotzdem runter auf ca 1sek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deswegen werd ich meinen mage auch dann wieder auf eis umskillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (19. Dezember 2007)

ampas schrieb:


> richtig so, bestraft die schurken, die putzen uns shadowpriests viel zu schnell weg, bevor wir überhaupt anfangen können zu casten - ich meine hallo? 2 mal schattenmantel -> priester dots mal absolut nutzlos in der zeit und casten kann man auch nicht, weil schurken zu schnell zuschlagen und gift mit 60% casttime reduce haben, was priest nicht mal dispellen kann - von untoten schurken mal ganz abgesehen, da bringt nicht mal mehr psychischer schrei was um sie kurz abzuhalten vom perm angriff
> 
> am besten dolch schurken auch noch abschwächen, weil die uns stoffies noch schneller umhaun - das wäre ganz dickes
> 
> ...



schattenmantel hat 2min cd -2mal einsetzen hintereinander ist nicht
und das gift benutzt kaum jemand im bg weil priester vielleicht 2-5% der gegner ausmachen...
nebenbei ist instant auch mit castzeit verringerung noch immer instant...
freu dich einfach das du dafür krieger locker umhauen kannst als shadow


----------



## ampas (19. Dezember 2007)

> schattenmantel hat 2min cd -2mal einsetzen hintereinander ist nicht
> und das gift benutzt kaum jemand im bg weil priester vielleicht 2-5% der gegner ausmachen...
> nebenbei ist instant auch mit castzeit verringerung noch immer instant...
> freu dich einfach das du dafür krieger locker umhauen kannst als shadow



stimmt alles, was du sagst -> allerdings ist das nur auf arena betrachtet

vor einem duell kann jeder schurke seine gifte neu draufmixen - duell gehört ja schließlich auch zum pvp-liebhaber

zur zeit sind über 50% der schurken 0/31/30 geskillt, was es ihnen erlaubt : Vorbereitung zu nutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
= 2 x schattenmantel

zum nächsten kann priester sehr schlecht mit nur spontanzaubern seine gegner töten -> auch gedankenschinden wird mit dem gift verlängert

aber wieso erzähl ich das auch, die anderen priester werden mich wohl verstehen, was ich meine


----------



## vitti2801 (20. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Erdschild nen 30 Sek CD kriegt dann lösch ich meinen Shami, ich kann mich jetzt schon von jeder Klasse ausser Krieger,Schurke und Druide zerpflücken lassen da sonst jeder(dank Patch sogar Hunter alle 5!!!sek) mein Erdschild decursen,klauen oder sonstwas kann und jetzt krieg ich noch 30sek recast dazu? FU BLIZZ^^


----------



## Speedy25Bln (20. Dezember 2007)

> zur zeit sind über 50% der schurken 0/31/30 geskillt, was es ihnen erlaubt : Vorbereitung zu nutzen w00t.gif
> = 2 x schattenmantel


das is quark,
vorbereitung setzt den cd vom schattenmantel gar nicht zurück, wozu auch? der mantel hat nur 1 min cd.


----------



## Axim (24. Dezember 2007)

Hey echt schei**se,

als gebrechen hexer haste wieder die ars**karte gezogen.

was bringen noch dots im pvp??? 

destro??? kannste gleich in den müll werfen.

sl??? wurde auch generft....

das einzige was noch vernünftig ist, ist dämo...aber auch nur für pvp/questen 

wann macht blizzard mal etwas für die destros???

naja....


----------



## Kujon (24. Dezember 2007)

hehe mimimimi...^^

wie immer, wenn die patchnotes da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShaddowwAuf Veklor (24. Dezember 2007)

> Ich finds blöd das nur eismage neue (veränderte) Attacken bekommen hat.... naja das die blauen fragezeichen auf der minimap nicht mehr angezeigt werden is auch doff aber sonst störts mich nicht^^




Hi,
nicht  nur die ice-mages bekommen ne attacke sondern alle mages, nämlich die attacke "eisblock"

ich finde dass das nicht unbedingt notwendig war denn jetzt sind auch feuer mages gut in pvp also gibt es eine gute pve UND pvp skillung.
wenn man jetzt mal den schurken anschaut da gibts 2 pvp skillungen und die sind im pve total unbraucherbar und die pve unbruachbar für pvp.

Mfg
Shadooww


----------



## nalcarya (26. Dezember 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> schattenmantel hat 2min cd -2mal einsetzen hintereinander ist nicht


Nope, hat 1 Minute Cooldown und mit dem Cooldown-Finish Talent aus dem Täuschungs-Baum wäre auch ein zweimaliges einsetzen kurz hintereinander theoretisch möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (28. Dezember 2007)

ZOMFG WTF LOL XD ROFL NERF FROSTMAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Na gut ich gebs zu ich bin Warlock :>


----------



## vitti2801 (29. Dezember 2007)

Muahdib schrieb:


> @ ODV ....
> 
> Naja ich denke mal schon das die Mageänderung gravierend ist wird sich aber in der Arena zeigen .
> 
> ...



Den Mage der nen 5-8k Pyro in ner Arena macht den will ich sehen, ich steh mit 370 Abhärtung nach Sheep/Pyro+Instant Pyro noch recht frisch mit 40-50% Hp da, wenn mal einer critet dann so um die 3,5k. Auf einen mit NULL Abhärtung kriegst eventuell nen 5k raus, aber wie oft kommt das schon vor?



> Nope, hat 1 Minute Cooldown und mit dem Cooldown-Finish Talent aus dem Täuschungs-Baum wäre auch ein zweimaliges einsetzen kurz hintereinander theoretisch möglich wink.gif



Da Vorbereitung nicht alle sondern nur bestimmte CD's zurück setzt ist es weder theoretisch noch sonst was möglich, für was soll ich nen 1min CD zurücksetzen, man sollte CoS gekonnt einsetzen, nicht nur um dem bösen Mage nachzulaufen der einen in die Frostnova gepackt hat^^


----------



## Wizkid (30. Dezember 2007)

Toll das Blizzard jetzt auch die letzten nicht Frostmagier zum Frostbaum bekehrt(ich bin auch einer).
Aber irgendwie raff ich das nicht, weil Frost gut genug war und an sich Feuer/Arkan dringend Änderungen bräuchten.

"Zu unseren Linken haben wir einen damaligen Feuermagier. Diese waren damals für ihre Gefährlichkeit im PvP berüchtigt, heutzutage sieht man sie höchstens noch beim PvE. Und da drüben ist der Frostmagier. Einst gab es sie hauptsächlich nur für Molten Core, aber heutzutage sind sie für alles gut."
"Was ist mit den Arkanmagiern passiert?"
"Angeblich gibt es noch welche, die den kompletten Pfad des Arkanen nutzen. Siehe die Reklame auf den Ingenieurflimmerkisten der Gnome."


----------



## Mondenkynd (30. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde das der Mage mit dem Patch echt wieder sehr weit bevorzugt wird....Eisblock ist schon ne so lästig genug, noch schlimmer das es jetzt jeder nutzten kann ab Lvl. 30.


----------



## Dalmus (31. Dezember 2007)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Toll das Blizzard jetzt auch die letzten nicht Frostmagier zum Frostbaum bekehrt(ich bin auch einer).
> Aber irgendwie raff ich das nicht, weil Frost gut genug war und an sich Feuer/Arkan dringend Änderungen bräuchten.


Scheiß auf die Nebenwirkungen... egal was es war was Du genommen hast... ich will auch was davon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## argentum (1. Januar 2008)

Geronimus schrieb:


> ich will endlich ne falle die den gegner am boden fest hällt und ich drauflos ballern kann...sowas wie wurzeln^^



Ne Falle die den Gegner festhält und du trotzdem dmg machen kannst? OMG das wär doch viel zu unfair...ich kann sogar ohne verbessertem Zurechtstutzen einen Krieger killen, wenn er kommt einfach Zurechtstutzen, seitlich weglaufen und dann losballern, hängt er trotzdem an dir drann, kniesehne, verkrüppelndes gift etc, machst du ne eisfalle und gehst auf max abstand...einmal nen gezielten schuss für 2-4k reinballern und dann unterdrückenden und so weiter....
jetzt stell dir mal vor du könntest jemanden, nur mal so angenommen, 5 sekunden wo festwurzeln. jetzt hast du noch das sv talent Falleneffizienz voll...dann würd die falle 6.5 sekunden halten. 6.5 seknden in denen du vollen dmg machen kannst Oo
und das mit dem festhalten geht auch einfacher
gib 11 talentpunkte in sv aus und du hast "Verbessertes Zurechtstutzen" und "Einfangen" womit du bei feuer, frost, spreng und schlangenfalle ne 25%ige chance hast den gegner 4 sekunden festzuhalten. wenn du nen jäger richtig skillst dann brauchst du deine "falle die den gegner am boden fest hällt und du drauflos ballern kannst" nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (1. Januar 2008)

netter patch für uns jäger dadurch bekommen wir noch extra dmg^^
und außer dem können wir jetzt so viele mobs einfrieren wie wir wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

ich bin als heal schami eig zufrieden^^
hätte schlimmer sein können^^


----------



## Lewa (1. Januar 2008)

ist das immer so, dassjmnd von buffed hier die patchnotes postet?


----------



## Georg217 (1. Januar 2008)

Ich liebe es, war als Mag so schon zuimba und jetzt nur noch Buffs.

Iwie wurde alles nur gebufft.


----------



## Rastas (2. Januar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Scheiß auf die Nebenwirkungen... egal was es war was Du genommen hast... ich will auch was davon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub mir ICH auch ... villeicht übersteh ich dann,dass Priester mal wieder nix bekommen und *angeblich* die Massenbannung generft wird (angeblich bekommt man dann keine Blasen vom Pala/Eisblocks vom Mage mehr weg!) weil wenn das wahr ist ,liegt bei blizz echt was im argen! Ja ist klar Ini Runs only 4 Heal-Shami/Pala,Mages,Tanks,Hunter oder w00t? In der Arena siehts ja teilweise schon so aus OMG hey! @Mage twinken -.-


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (2. Januar 2008)

Und was ist mit unseren Gnominnenschulterstücken?! -.-

Das die endlich gefixt werden she ich da nirgends...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Januar 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Und was ist mit unseren Gnominnenschulterstücken?! -.-
> 
> Das die endlich gefixt werden she ich da nirgends...



Darauf dürft ihr jetzt mal warten. So wie die Orks unter uns.

BTW: Haha! *Auf Draenei zeig*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aber Derbe (2. Januar 2008)

Dulkarash schrieb:


> dafür gibts doch was neues
> 
> instant pyro und dann eisblock YEAH ! xD


dann hat man schön viel zeit ne falle zu legen, verbinden und dann Aim Shot drauf...
Als Hunter


----------



## N3xr0k (2. Januar 2008)

danke zam^^


----------



## Sebbooo (2. Januar 2008)

Oha man, das wird wieder nen geflame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (8. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> ...
> *Jäger*
> 
> [*]'Arkaner Schuss': Ränge 1-5 werden wieder auf Angriffskraft basierenden Bonusschaden verursachen.
> ...




Ich seh schon, is ja fast wie Weihnachten für Hunter und Mages morgen...das mit den Trommeln freut mich als Lederer natürlich auch...noch mehr Support für die Gruppe^^.
Was ich etwas anprangere, ist die Sache mit dem Frostblock für alle Mages (ja is gut mimimi und sags Amy Whinehouse is klar -.-): für mich machts vom spieltechnischen keinen Sinn als Pyromage nen Eisblock verwenden zu können...evtl hätte Blizzard ja ein neues Talent einfügen können...Feuerschild oder wasweißich...wäre dann wenigstens etwas sinnvoller gewesen, als ein mit Feuer und Funkenschlag und Drachenodem um sich dreschender Mage, der, wenns eng wird dann tüdelidü in nem *EIS*block steckt...


----------



## Heinzitaur (8. Januar 2008)

Andarus schrieb:


> Weihnachten? Ich als Hunter freue mich da sicherlich nicht. AotV von 50 auf 55% zu setzen ist jetzt nicht der mega-buff, also who cares oO
> und btw, mit deinem gear SV zu skillen ist extrem dumm.



Solange ich damit zurecht komm kanns dir doch egal sein oder?^^
Und 5% sind 5%, also ich nehme das gerne mit.


----------



## Dany75 (8. Januar 2008)

Bin nur mal gespannt bis wann der Krieger mal wieder an der Reihe ist... So n kleines bisschen Push (Aggroaufbau bei mehreren Gegnern) wär schon net schlecht. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben^^


----------



## Chuck Norris (8. Januar 2008)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, is ja fast wie Weihnachten für Hunter und Mages morgen...das mit den Trommeln freut mich als Lederer natürlich auch...noch mehr Support für die Gruppe^^.
> Was ich etwas anprangere, ist die Sache mit dem Frostblock für alle Mages (ja is gut mimimi und sags Amy Whinehouse is klar -.-): für mich machts vom spieltechnischen keinen Sinn als Pyromage nen Eisblock verwenden zu können...evtl hätte Blizzard ja ein neues Talent einfügen können...Feuerschild oder wasweißich...wäre dann wenigstens etwas sinnvoller gewesen, als ein mit Feuer und Funkenschlag und Drachenodem um sich dreschender Mage, der, wenns eng wird dann tüdelidü in nem *EIS*block steckt...


Gebt ihnen noch Platte und nen Heal und sagt bye bye Palas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (8. Januar 2008)

Chuck schrieb:


> Gebt ihnen noch Platte und nen Heal und sagt bye bye Palas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dass konnte nur von Chuck Norris kommen, so einen Quatsch zu schreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nodek (8. Januar 2008)

http://buffed.de/?id=1b8a8b905dcf6bc16659bea5fbc8e203


----------



## spoddy (8. Januar 2008)

Fire schrieb:


> hi,
> weiß jemand wann der patch rauskommt??
> Wenn es schon so ein thread gibt, dann tut's mir leid.
> mfg
> ...




Ja er soll morgen aufgespielt werden... 

Also am Mittwoch ^^


----------



## Cynda (9. Januar 2008)

TJA....
Wär mal froh, wenn ich den doofen Patch runter bekommen würde- mein DL steht bei 0% *grml*
Und das nach 10 mins warten und da steht auch: bei ihren DL sind keine Fehler aufgetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß... never play on a patch-day but.... ich will doch gar nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hauptsache der DL is mal durch *g*


----------



## ZAM (9. Januar 2008)

/update
Ihr findet im Eröffnungsposting jetzt die aktuellen Patchnotes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naf! (9. Januar 2008)

hiho,

hab folgendes problem beim patchen,
nachdem die 5,78 mb runtergeladen sind öffnet sich das nächste fenster mit den patch infos, 
in dem fenster steht unten: *"warten auf schließen von dateien..."*

ab dem zeitpunkt geht nichtsmehr, hab es schon mit firewall abschalten versucht. 
habe aber davon nicht allzuviel ahnung und bevor was kaputt geht, lass ich das lieber.

gibt es da einen einfachen trick? oder gibts irgendwo hilfe, auser die von blizzard, was da steht kann man ja garnicht umsetzen. dafür muss man studiert haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (9. Januar 2008)

Der Krieger ist mal wieder der Blöde.
Nix neues, lediglich (sone art) Bugfixes.

Blizz scheint den Krieger echt zu hassen.

Bis man eine entsprechend Ausrüstung als Krieger hat um den DD und Heilklassen (nerviger Platten-Pala)  zumindest ansatzweise entgegenwirken zu können, dauert es ewig und benötig Equip , das von normal Spielern nie gesammelt werden kann .

Das ist kein Flame sondern Tatsache.


----------



## Tiwaz (9. Januar 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Warum glaubt eigentlich jedes Kiddie, daß auch seine Klasse unbedingt was "dazu bekommen" muß, wenn bei einer anderen Klasse was geändert wird?



Ich bin sehr froh, dass beim Priester nichts geändert wurde. So tritt keine Verschlechterung ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeroLovesBuffed (9. Januar 2008)

Die Bankeinstellungen für den Rang 'Gildenmeister' einer Gilde sind nun ausgegraut.

^_^

Ich find den Frostblock für alle in ORdnung, jetzt wo PvP immer beliebter wird... Blizz hat ja gesagt, dass sie versuchen, PvP möglichst mit jeder Skillung spielbar zu machen (Defftanks können ja immernoch AV spielen...), dieser Patch ist ein weiterer und, wie ich finde, völlig berechtigter Schritt.


----------



## D@rklighthunter (9. Januar 2008)

Ja blizzard beschränkt sich bei den Änderungen mal wieder auf einige wenige Klassen...
Ich habe langsam das gefühl, das die Klassen nicht mehr ganz ausbalanciert sind....


----------



## Lord Killmore (9. Januar 2008)

hm kanns sein das der salve effekt wieder so wie die alte is ? is zumindest bei mir so find ich sehr schade fand den neuen effekt toll. oda isses jetzt bei schusswaffen und bögen anders?


----------



## Mascant (10. Januar 2008)

"ein Hotfix auf die World-of-Warcraft-Server aufgespielt, um die Trefferpunkte von Balinda Steinbruch und Vanndar Sturmlanze im Alteractal zu erhöhen. Cerunya erklärt weiter, dass dadurch die Fraktionen besser ausbalanciert werden sollen um eine fairere Schlacht zu ermöglichen."

Hallo? Ich find das nicht "ausbalancierend". Ich spiele auf Blutdurst und kann seit 21 Spielen keinen Sieg auf Hordeseite vorweisen.
Wieso werden die Trefferpunkte der Allianz Bosse erhöht? Bei uns gewinnt Allianz Alterac eh fast immer...


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

Mascant schrieb:


> "ein Hotfix auf die World-of-Warcraft-Server aufgespielt, um die Trefferpunkte von Balinda Steinbruch und Vanndar Sturmlanze im Alteractal zu erhöhen. Cerunya erklärt weiter, dass dadurch die Fraktionen besser ausbalanciert werden sollen um eine fairere Schlacht zu ermöglichen."
> 
> Hallo? Ich find das nicht "ausbalancierend". Ich spiele auf Blutdurst und kann seit 21 Spielen keinen Sieg auf Hordeseite vorweisen.
> Wieso werden die Trefferpunkte der Allianz Bosse erhöht? Bei uns gewinnt Allianz Alterac eh fast immer...



Vielleicht hat Blizzard eingesehen, das es Allianz-Spieler trotz Map-Vorteile trotzdem nicht reißen. *g*
Warte einfach ab, was sich noch ergibt.


----------



## ThomasO (11. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat Blizzard eingesehen, das es Allianz-Spieler trotz Map-Vorteile trotzdem nicht reißen. *g*
> Warte einfach ab, was sich noch ergibt.



Allianz gewinnt so gut wie nix, das stimmt, aber Map-Vorteil sehe ich eher bei der Horde.
Der Hotfix wird wohl kaum dafür sorgen, das die Allianz gewinnen wird.


----------



## Galain (14. Januar 2008)

Mal so nebenbei gefragt. Ist Euch auch aufgefallen, dass einige Kleinigkeiten bei diesem Patch nicht stimmen / vergessen worden sind? Irgendwie sind die Schiffe bei den Überfahrten wieder so leer und bei der Salve von meinem Jäger prasseln wieder munter die Pfeile aufn Boden ...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Januar 2008)

Das mit der Pfeilhagel Animation hat Blizzard aber berichtet. 

Die war buggy und bis das behoben ist, wird die alte Animation bleiben.


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. Januar 2008)

Zu dem Thema der leeren Schiffe/Zeppeline gab es auch irgendwo n Blue-Post, dass die Händler buggy waren und deswegen auch erstmal wieder die Schiffe verlassen haben.

Naja, in den Patchnotes steht halt nie alles drin...


----------



## simion (29. Januar 2008)

hm. vielleicht mal diesen Thread löschen? es ist schon 2.3.3 on


----------

